# Saldriais con una NEGRA?



## damir (1 Nov 2019)

Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo


----------



## HvK (1 Nov 2019)

Más bien intentaría entrar.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Nov 2019)




----------



## DUDH (1 Nov 2019)

Depende de la negra, hay mulatas muuuuuy petables


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (1 Nov 2019)

Que problema habría?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Nov 2019)

No. Y con una cabra o una cebra, tampoco.


----------



## Esparto (1 Nov 2019)

Obviamente no con una cazaherencias o con turbio pasado, pero esto es igual que con otra raza.

He tenido compañeras en los estudios y trabajo negras (más bien mulatas) cuya posibilidad de ser pareja seria es idéntica que una blanca en su misma posición. En Francia tengo familiares emparejados con negras y viceversa pero se trata siempre de "gente bien", gente con buenos puestos de trabajo y todo eso, así en ese plan pues sí.


----------



## John Wick (1 Nov 2019)




----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Nov 2019)

yo no soy racista, peroooo.......


----------



## jdblazquez (1 Nov 2019)

Ni de puta coña, no me gustan. 

Otra cosa sería una asiatica.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Nov 2019)

Yo soy probre blanco, si ella no es racista...


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Nov 2019)

Me la fockearia a una mulata, pero hijos ni de coña.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Nov 2019)

si es nacida aqui y con costumbres españolas si, ese chochico rosadito


----------



## Jeb Stuart (1 Nov 2019)

No.

Que sentido tiene mezclarse con gente que no es de tu tribu ?

Lee este libro y lo entederás:

Becoming a Barbarian: Amazon.es: Jack Donovan: Libros en idiomas extranjeros


----------



## Artorias (1 Nov 2019)

No, por regla general las negras son feas de cojones, como en todo hay excepciones y hay alguna que esta buena pero en general, la negra promedio, como la sudamericana promedio, está a años luz de una caucásica promedio.

Y no es racismo, es la puta realidad, es como decir que la española promedio esta a años luz de una rusa, checa, ucraniana, húngara o croata promedio.

Es la realidad y punto.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (1 Nov 2019)

Claro y me la follaba, siempre que tenga tetas y ciño y no sea superficial como todas


----------



## TORREVIEJO (1 Nov 2019)

Artorias dijo:


> No, por regla general las negras son feas de cojones, como en todo hay excepciones y hay alguna que esta buena pero en general, la negra promedio, como la sudamericana promedio, está a años luz de una caucásica promedio.
> 
> Y no es racismo, es la puta realidad, es como decir que la española promedio esta a años luz de una rusa, checa, ucraniana, húngara o croata promedio.
> 
> Es la realidad y punto.



A mi me gustan las de rasgos fuertes hominids


----------



## Artorias (1 Nov 2019)

SANTAPOLERO dijo:


> A mi me gustan las de rasgos fuertes hominids



Bueno, es respetable, también hay quien le gustan las gordas o las enanas, pero yo hablaba en términos generales. 

¿Nunca te has preguntado por qué los negros violan blancas y no negras o asiáticas?, no es por racismo ni nada parecido, es porque sencillamente son más guapas y están más buenas.


----------



## Sr. deperro (1 Nov 2019)

Cuesta decir no a semejante búfala y no, no es guapa pero la naturaleza es así de hijadeputen.


----------



## J-Z (1 Nov 2019)

negra como el tizon no, cafe con leche puede ser


----------



## Siplex (1 Nov 2019)

Mulata y con base hispánica, sin hijos y con estudios, que sepa cocinar, etc


----------



## fvckCatalonia (1 Nov 2019)

Para follar, si, para todo lo demas (relacion, convivir, familia), ni loco.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (1 Nov 2019)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Para follar, si, para todo lo demas (relacion, convivir, familia), ni loco.



_"La blanca para casar, la mulata para follar y la negra para trabajar"_ Era la consigna de los españoles hacendados en las antiguas colonias.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Nov 2019)

Sr. deperro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179093
> 
> 
> Cuesta decir no a semejante búfala y no, no es guapa pero la naturaleza es así de hijadeputen.



joder melafo.

buena suerte miura!!!!


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Nov 2019)

A los blancos ,negros, amarillos y rojos les gustas las blancas y asiaticas.


Las negras no gustan ni a los negros. Por eso no veis casi porno con negras, salvo algun frikazo estilo blanco con negra. Pero todo lo de mas es blancas y asiaticas. En blancas meto a las hispanas o mediterraneas.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Nov 2019)

damir dijo:


> Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo



Esa tía está buenisima , una cosa es ser racista y otra Maricón perdido.


----------



## Sr. deperro (1 Nov 2019)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> joder melafo.
> 
> buena suerte miura!!!!



Claro, el hilo dice salir... yo ni de coña pero una tía así aunque sea fea y más negra que el deporte tiene que estar buena en persona pero a mi casa no la traigo que paso... pero la naturaleza es sabia y dice ves para allí. Follar igual pero salir ni de coña.


----------



## joser_jr (1 Nov 2019)

Artorias dijo:


> No, por regla general las negras son feas de cojones, como en todo hay excepciones y hay alguna que esta buena pero en general, la negra promedio, como la sudamericana promedio, está a años luz de una caucásica promedio.



Depende mucho de la zona a la que viajes. Si vas a Francia, las negras suelen ser bastante feas. Pero vas a Kenya y no lo son en absoluto (las que viven en condiciones dignas). En países como USA o UK hay mezclas de las de genetica mas guapa y las mas feas.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (1 Nov 2019)

Mi tía se caso con 2 soldados negros de una base americana en Zaragoza. Viajo a Estados Unidos y es ciudadana de aquel pais, con hijos y nietos.

Si tiene posibles, o es de un País mejor que el Español, sín dudarlo. Si es de un País caca o más pobre que una rata, que les den. Como hacen ellas


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Nov 2019)

Mi primer mujer era mulata de Uruguay, profesora de ballet, pelo castaño ondulado, wapa y cañón y yo era un pipiolo. 
A los 4 años de casados ya no la guante mas y la deje, por suerte no tuvimos hijos. Que cosas se hacen en la juventud...
Cuando un día almorzando con los compañeros de trabajo vino a verme por algo se quedaron flipando.
La verdad que era de bandera e inteligente, pero un carácter de mierda que al final no me compenso.


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (1 Nov 2019)

No, nunca. Teniendo españolas ¿quién quiere negras?

Además me avergonzaría que todo el mundo me mirase por la calle por ir acompañado de una negra.

Y lo peor, nuestros hijos saldrían mulatos como es lógico. No se parecerían a mí, y el objetivo de todo padre-madre es que sus hijos se parezcan a ellos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (1 Nov 2019)

EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> _"La blanca para casar, la mulata para follar y la negra para trabajar"_ Era la consigna de los españoles hacendados en las antiguas colonias.



Pues hoyga...ni tan mal.


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Nov 2019)

Una vez me tire a una nigeriana que estaba bastante bien pero es cierto que huelen bastante mal


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Nov 2019)

Quiero que mis hijos tengan el CI por encima de 100, así que no.


----------



## martingala (1 Nov 2019)

El problema de las negras es que echan un olor nauseabundo y el potorro ni os cuento...
Si alguna vez teneis que hacer un cunilingus podeis hasta desmayaros (COMO CONOZCO VARIOS CASOS)


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Esparto dijo:


> Obviamente no con una cazaherencias o con turbio pasado, pero esto es igual que con otra raza.
> 
> He tenido compañeras en los estudios y trabajo negras (más bien mulatas) cuya posibilidad de ser pareja seria es idéntica que una blanca en su misma posición. En Francia tengo familiares emparejados con negras y viceversa pero se trata siempre de "gente bien", gente con buenos puestos de trabajo y todo eso, así en ese plan pues sí.



gente con educación y un mínimo de inteligencia y otras cualidades. En definitiva es irrelevante la raza, son las cualidades personales el criterio por el cual se elige a una pareja.

A nivel individual la influencia del promedio del colectivo colapsa, solamente afecta a que en teoría sería más difícil encontrar a un individuo con dichas características, aunque dudo mucho que en ciertos estratos sociales haya mucha diferencia.


----------



## iceman. (1 Nov 2019)

Yo no. Pêro no es por racismo, es porque no siento atracción, como tampoco la siento por una china, mora, india, pancha o cagalana.


----------



## Conde de Montecristo + (1 Nov 2019)

DUDH dijo:


> Depende de la negra, hay mulatas muuuuuy petables




Estoy de acuerdo, físicamente hay cada una de alucine, el PERO es, para mi, la personalidad que suelen tener, bastante histrionicas y como una tendencia al bajunismo intelectual.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Von Rudel dijo:


> A los blancos ,negros, amarillos y rojos les gustas las blancas y asiaticas.
> 
> 
> Las negras no gustan ni a los negros. Por eso no veis casi porno con negras, salvo algun frikazo estilo blanco con negra. Pero todo lo de mas es blancas y asiaticas. En blancas meto a las hispanas o mediterraneas.



la clave es ebony, claro que hay porno con blanco con negras. Hay de todo en el mundo de porno a paladas. Esa gente ya tiene otro chip.


----------



## Omaita (1 Nov 2019)

Un cubano de origen vasco me dijo una vez. Lo que te vuelven loco de verdad son las mulatas de madre negra y padre blanco... Ahí queda


----------



## panizal (1 Nov 2019)

No. No me atraen lo más mínimo. Hay una ínfima minoría que llegan al aprobado, con rasgos occidentales y bastante claritas de piel, pero aún y así, piensas que tus hijos saldrían frentemonos y se te van todas las ganas de acercarte.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Vázquez de Coronado dijo:


> No, nunca. Teniendo españolas ¿quién quiere negras?
> 
> Además me avergonzaría que todo el mundo me mirase por la calle por ir acompañado de una negra.
> 
> Y lo peor, nuestros hijos saldrían mulatos como es lógico. No se parecerían a mí, y el objetivo de todo padre-madre es que sus hijos se parezcan a ellos.



pues la genética es muy puta en todas partes, hay montones de hijos que no se parecen a sus padres en todas partes. Como también lo contrario.


----------



## megamaxi (1 Nov 2019)

La raza no sería un problema.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Ni mujeres ni hombres. Pero solo me importaría que fuese una buena cristiana.


----------



## Esparto (1 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> gente con educación y un mínimo de inteligencia y otras cualidades. En definitiva es irrelevante la raza, son las cualidades personales el criterio por el cual se elige a una pareja.
> 
> A nivel individual la influencia del promedio del colectivo colapsa, solamente afecta a que en teoría sería más difícil encontrar a un individuo con dichas características, aunque dudo mucho que en ciertos estratos sociales haya mucha diferencia.



Sí, eso es otra cosa, la cantidad de individuas aceptables en cada raza.

En España con inmigrantes recién llegados del 3ermundo o de primera generación, tienen una tasa mayor de vagos y maleantes que de los autóctonos (claro que no solo negros, también blancos), no digamos ya con buena formación y empleo. También por mi experiencia, las mujeres de raza negra o mulata que conozco tienen una tendencia a la obesidad bastante frecuente, no sé si es parecer mío pero me hubiera costado mucho encontrar pareja si la mayoría tienen un pandero que no coge en un sillón.

Lo que yo hablaba es con un físico aceptable, fuera del ambiente de lumpen, buena educación/formación y empleo en condiciones, tendría las mismas opciones una blanca que una negra. Esto es factible de encontrar en Francia o Inglaterra que ya hay negros con bisabuelos de esos países, pero no en España que están casi recién aterrizados de sus lamentables países.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Esparto dijo:


> Sí, eso es otra cosa, la cantidad de individuas aceptables en cada raza.
> 
> En España con inmigrantes recién llegados del 3ermundo o de primera generación, tienen una tasa mayor de vagos y maleantes que de los autóctonos (claro que no solo negros, también blancos), no digamos ya con buena formación y empleo. También por mi experiencia, las mujeres de raza negra o mulata que conozco tienen una tendencia a la obesidad bastante frecuente, no sé si es parecer mío pero me hubiera costado mucho encontrar pareja si la mayoría tienen un pandero que no coge en un sillón.
> 
> Lo que yo hablaba es con un físico aceptable, fuera del ambiente de lumpen, buena educación/formación y empleo en condiciones, tendría las mismas opciones una blanca que una negra. Esto es factible de encontrar en Francia o Inglaterra que ya hay negros con bisabuelos de esos países, pero no en España que están casi recién aterrizados de sus lamentables países.



Así es, luego está el tema de la presión social que pueda haber, como comentan algunos foreros. Pero ese es otro factor.


----------



## Max Kraven (1 Nov 2019)

NO.

Enviado desde mi Lenovo TB-8704X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DUDH (1 Nov 2019)

Conde de Montecristo + dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, físicamente hay cada una de alucine, el PERO es, para mi, la personalidad que suelen tener, bastante histrionicas y como una tendencia al bajunismo intelectual.




+1 las negras muy negras no me ponen para nada, aunque tengan culazos de infarto, y no es racismo y luego está la cultura-manera de ser-inteligencia-nivel socioeconómico a todos nos atraen personas más o menos similares a nosotros.

He conocido a alguna china o negra criada en España por españoles que no las veo tan diferentes a nosotros, por eso dije que depende


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Nov 2019)

EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> _"La blanca para casar, la mulata para follar y la negra para trabajar"_ Era la consigna de los españoles hacendados en las antiguas colonias.



Nuestros antepasados nos llevan siglos de ventaja en todo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Nov 2019)

Depende de la negra en cuestión, no hablo a nivel de físico, sino en general.


----------



## roncuronio (1 Nov 2019)

con esta si


----------



## Esflinter (1 Nov 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> No. Y con una cabra o una cebra, tampoco.



Claro, siendo una cucaracha tu como mucho, con una cucaracha


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Nov 2019)

Esflinter dijo:


> Claro, siendo una cucaracha tu como mucho, con una cucaracha



No. Yo soy de raza blanca. No tengo nada que ver con los negros. Ni con las cucarachas. Son razas distintas.


----------



## Manteka (1 Nov 2019)

Las negras son la sal de la vida.

Como decía la canción de El Puma: 
A todo negro presente 
Yo lo voy a aconsejar 
Yo le voy a aconsejar 
Que combine los colores 
Que la raza es natural 
Que la raza es natural 
Que un negro con una negra 
Es como noche sin luna 
Es como noche sin luna 
Y un blanco con una blanca 
Es como leche y espuma 
Es como leche y espuma 
Todo negro pelo recio 
Con rubia se ha de casar 
Con rubia se he de casar 
Para que vengan los hijos 
Con algo mas del pavo real 
Para que vengan los hijos 
Con algo mas del pavo real
Chevere, chevere


----------



## Señormerigueder (1 Nov 2019)

En general no me gusta su carácter y para encontrar una negra atractiva hay que buscar mucho. Por otra parte su piel tiene pocos matices, comparado con las blancas.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Nov 2019)

Este foro se está amariconando a pasos agigantados, prueba evidente de la degeneracion de toda una sociedad.


----------



## roncuronio (1 Nov 2019)

Este foro está lleno de MARICONES


----------



## Guillotin (1 Nov 2019)

Calopez este foro ya no es lo que era.


----------



## Domyos35 (1 Nov 2019)

No tienen las mismas costumbres. Tienen las suyas y son muy diferentes a las nuestras. MI RESPUESTA ES NO


----------



## weyler (1 Nov 2019)

no, no soy un racista que quiere colaborar en bastardear una raza y contribuir a su extincion


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (1 Nov 2019)

No.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Nov 2019)

Saldría corriendo, eso sí.


----------



## Niño Dios (1 Nov 2019)

Me divierte mucho leer los ridículas pretextos que ponen los fracavírgenes para justificar su zoofilia haciendo de la vergonzante y desesperada necesidad virtud...


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (1 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues la genética es muy puta en todas partes, hay montones de hijos que no se parecen a sus padres en todas partes. Como también lo contrario.



Muy cierto, pero todo hombre se enorgullece de que sus hijos se parezcan a él, y eso no podría ocurrir engendrando con alguien de otra raza.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (1 Nov 2019)

Pregunta nunca planteada en burbuja por Niggerthun y sus innumerables multicuentas...


----------



## Guillotin (1 Nov 2019)

Con una negra, jamás, primero esta mi raza y tal.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Nov 2019)

Tendria que ser un bomboncito como Halle berry


----------



## Guillotin (1 Nov 2019)

Jamás se me ocurriria salir con una mujer así y mucho menos pensar en melafo.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Vázquez de Coronado dijo:


> Muy cierto, pero todo hombre se enorgullece de que sus hijos se parezcan a él, y eso no podría ocurrir engendrando con alguien de otra raza.



es cierto que habría mucha menos probabilidad. Con una negra pura, sería casi cero. Pero sería tu hijo igual. Bueno, aquí cada cual es libre de tomar sus decisiones, nada que objetar.


----------



## Larata (1 Nov 2019)

No


----------



## Manufacturer (1 Nov 2019)

Hijos ni de coña. La mayoría de hijos mulatos no tienen ningún rasgo del progenitor caucásico. Para no reconocerme en mi descendencia no merece la pena. Aún siendo español, si vas con un crío ruso de la mano, aún la gente comienza a sacarte el parecido en las orejas, en los ojos... Si vas con un hijo mulato legítimo, nadie lo reconoce como tuyo ni lo relaciona contigo hasta que el crío se acerca a tí y te llama papá.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Nov 2019)

No, me gustan las españolas no me gustan las extranjeras. Las negras para los negros.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

Para follar, por supuesto que sí. Para formalizar y procrear, ni de puta coña.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Para follar, por supuesto que sí. Para formalizar y procrear, ni de puta coña.



Todos somos hijos de Dios, no me sea xenófobo


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Todos somos hijos de Dios, no me sea xenófobo



Sí, pero yo no me podría sentir identificado con mi familia si fuera así:







Para mí serían extraños, aunque llevaran mi sangre. Mi instinto de protección y conservación no se activaría si tuviera unos hijos así. No se parecen a mí. No son yo. No son mis antepasados. No son de mi tribu.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Lecturas para hoy San mateo 7:2


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (1 Nov 2019)

No


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Lectura para hoy San mateo 7:2



*Mateo 7:2-5 *
2 Porque con el juicio con que juzgáis, seréis juzgados, y con la medida con que medís, os será medido.
3 ¿Y por qué miras la paja que está en el ojo de tu hermano, y no echas de ver la viga que está en tu propio ojo?
4 ¿O cómo dirás a tu hermano: Déjame sacar la paja de tu ojo, y he aquí la viga en el ojo tuyo?
5 !!Hipócrita! saca primero la viga de tu propio ojo, y entonces verás bien para sacar la paja del ojo de tu hermano.


----------



## cerilloprieto (1 Nov 2019)

No. Qué vergüenza.
Otra cosa sería un polvo marranero, por eso de probar algo exótico.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Lecturas para hoy San mateo 7:2



Eso es mentira. Los malos se salen con la suya la mayor parte del tiempo. Esto no es una película.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Los malos se salen con la suya la mayor parte del tiempo. Esto no es una película.



Los malos pueden ser vencidos con el poder de la oración.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Los malos pueden ser vencidos con el poder de la oración.



Claro, y todos fueron felices y comieron perdices.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Sí, pero yo no me podría sentir identificado con mi familia si fuera así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdone pero la evolución como instrumento del altísimo para la creación de la vida, nos dice que salimos todos de África.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Claro, y todos fueron felices y comieron perdices.



¿Que le hizo perder la confianza en la humanidad? Aparte del socialismo)


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Perdone pero la evolución como instrumento del altísimo para la creación de la vida, nos dice que salimos todos de África.



¿Quiénes salieron de África? ¿Y qué justificaría eso? También todos procedemos del microorganismo primigenio y eso no hace que sienta la necesidad de aparearme con una yegua. Aunque haya mucho degenerado zoofílico por ahí que pretenda que así sea.


----------



## Bon_Nai (1 Nov 2019)

Dentro de la raza negra entra una gran gama de fenotipos producto de hibridaciones arcaicas y homogeneización genética a través de la endogmia (no incesto).
No confundir a los Hamitas (árabe-negro) del cuerno de África (Somalis y Etíopes) con los bantúes.

Negra







Mulata obviamente alisadas




(Mayor aportación Europea)







Terceron o Quadroon (los anglos)




Octavones 12,5-15% Negro


Spoiler: Spoiler



en realidad es muy inexacto las pongo porque me ponen


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> ¿Que le hizo perder la confianza en la humanidad? Aparte del socialismo)



El ahondar en su conocimiento. La religión y la oración no son más que la moral del esclavo y del pusilánime que no desea mejorar ni cambiar su situación de miserable esclavo de mierda.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Quiénes salieron de África? ¿Y qué justificaría eso? También todos procedemos del microorganismo primigenio y eso no hace que sienta la necesidad de aparearme con una yegua. Aunque haya mucho degenerado zoofílico por ahí que pretenda que así sea.



Los estudios del nacional cheografix


----------



## Manufacturer (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Perdone pero la evolución como instrumento del altísimo para la creación de la vida, nos dice que salimos todos de África.



Tiene usted ejemplos de sociedades multiculturales en Sudáfrica, Brasil, el magreb, y los mismísimos USA. En el otro lado tenemos una sociedad homogénea como la japonesa donde puedes ir a comisaría a por tu cartera perdida con todo su dinero. Un cacho de isla volcánica, propensa a los terremotos, sin apenas recursos, tercera potencia mundial. Los africanos viven rodeados de recursos y no hacen más que matarse entre ellos.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> El ahondar en su conocimiento. La religión y la oración no son más que la moral del esclavo y del pusilánime que no desea mejorar ni cambiar su situación de miserable esclavo de mierda.



Si bien cada religión dispone de *un dios o conjunto de dioses* distintos, algo que si puede establecerse por regla general, es la necesidad que siempre ha expresado el ser humano de tener un ser superior que le guie, apoye y haga las veces de refugio. Es así como mientras en las épocas más antiguas la naturaleza y el propio cosmos eran los que proveían las deidades, más tarde estas divinidades empezaron a adquirir rasgos humanos junto a habilidades especiales y es esto mismo lo que ayuda a dar cuenta de la evolución por la que ha pasado la humanidad.
Apelando a lo indispensable de cultivar una *vida espiritual*, la religión sin importar de cual se trate propone un camino para alcanzar el bienestar, la paz y mantener viva la esperanza, de manera que la fe se ha presentado como la alternativa para hacerle frente a los problemas, para sentirse seguro y de paso para determinar qué es lo que ocurre después de la muerte.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Nov 2019)

Aquí esta chavala, perpleja ante vuestra reticencia:


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2019)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Tiene usted ejemplos de sociedades multiculturales en Sudáfrica, Brasil, el magreb, y los mismísimos USA. En el otro lado tenemos una sociedad homogénea como la japonesa donde puedes ir a comisaría a por tu cartera perdida con todo su dinero. Un cacho de isla volcánica, propensa a los terremotos, sin apenas recursos, tercera potencia mundial. Los africanos viven rodeados de recursos y no hacen más que matarse entre ellos.



Y si no necesitan más para lograr la felicidad al tanto que en Europa y occidente creen que con narcóticos y antidepresivos..


----------



## Seronoser (1 Nov 2019)

No, pero follar desde luego que si.
Una a la semana es de lo más sano, aunque con ojito que no te hagan el cocomordán y te arruinen el futuro. Hay que estar entrenado


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Si bien cada religión dispone de *un dios o conjunto de dioses* distintos, algo que si puede establecerse por regla general, es la necesidad que siempre ha expresado el ser humano de tener un ser superior que le guie, apoye y haga las veces de refugio. Es así como mientras en las épocas más antiguas la naturaleza y el propio cosmos eran los que proveían las deidades, más tarde estas divinidades empezaron a adquirir rasgos humanos junto a habilidades especiales y es esto mismo lo que ayuda a dar cuenta de la evolución por la que ha pasado la humanidad.
> Apelando a lo indispensable de cultivar una *vida espiritual*, la religión sin importar de cual se trate propone un camino para alcanzar el bienestar, la paz y mantener viva la esperanza, de manera que la fe se ha presentado como la alternativa para hacerle frente a los problemas, para sentirse seguro y de paso para determinar qué es lo que ocurre después de la muerte.



Las religiones siempre derivan en organizadas, casi desde el principio, y son, por propia definición, un instrumento de control y lobotomización de masas ignorantes y estúpidas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2019)

a esta le blanqueaba la raza mas aun


----------



## Eric Finch (1 Nov 2019)

Si es una negra de cultura española (no nacionalidad, cultura. Y no cultura hispanoamericana sino española) no veo más problema.

Supongo que Moja el Geranio pensará otra cosa.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (1 Nov 2019)

Seguramente todos los que dicen que no, ninguna mujer de ninguna raza tendría hijos con ellos.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Si es una negra de cultura española (no nacionalidad, cultura. Y no cultura hispanoamericana sino española) no veo más problema.
> 
> Supongo que Moja el Geranio pensará otra cosa.



Pues como sea de cultura española, lo lleva claro, oiga. Negra charificada con cara de oler mierda, lo que le faltaría.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (1 Nov 2019)

He salido con una negra. Buena persona, atractiva, estuvimos un tiempo, íbamos a distintas velocidades, y lo terminamos dejando. Podría haber funcionado.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (1 Nov 2019)

Vírgenes hablando de tener hijos y relaciones. 

No están para elegir chicas menos aún razas.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Sí, pero yo no me podría sentir identificado con mi familia si fuera así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el instinto de protección se activa hasta con un cachorro. Si es hijo tuyo, lo crias desde bebé e incluso lo viste nacer, ya te digo que te aparecerá el instinto de protección

Sino, muchos millones de hombres, muchos más de los que crees, lo perderían. Mismamente un sobrino mío es parecidísimo a mí, parece mi hijo, y no se parece en nada a mi cuñado. 

Desde siempre.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Nov 2019)

Si, si hiciese calor y fuera detrás de mi abanicando.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Tiene usted ejemplos de sociedades multiculturales en Sudáfrica, Brasil, el magreb, y los mismísimos USA. En el otro lado tenemos una sociedad homogénea como la japonesa donde puedes ir a comisaría a por tu cartera perdida con todo su dinero. Un cacho de isla volcánica, propensa a los terremotos, sin apenas recursos, tercera potencia mundial. Los africanos viven rodeados de recursos y no hacen más que matarse entre ellos.



lo que no funcionan son sociedades multicuturales, las multirraciales pueden funcionar perfectamente y hay bastantes países que lo son. Gran parte, sino toda hispanoamérica, que funcionó perfectamente durante 300 años y actualmente los problemas que tienen no son provocados por tensiones raciales que no existen, mientras que en EEUU hay guetos desde su origen. 

Todas las naciones exsoviéticas son mestizas de asiático con blanco.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2019)




----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el instinto de protección se activa hasta con un cachorro. Si es hijo tuyo, lo crias desde bebé e incluso lo viste nacer, ya te digo que te aparecerá el instinto de protección
> 
> Sino, muchos millones de hombres, muchos más de los que crees, lo perderían. Mismamente un sobrino mío es parecidísimo a mí, parece mi hijo, y no se parece en nada a mi cuñado.
> 
> Desde siempre.



A mí no. No podría querer a un mulato. O no igual que a un blanco.


----------



## MIP (1 Nov 2019)

Si esta buena y es buena gente, saldria. 

Tener conguitos ya no.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> lo que no funcionan son sociedades multicuturales, las multirraciales pueden funcionar perfectamente y hay bastantes países que lo son. Gran parte, sino toda hispanoamérica, que funcionó perfectamente durante 300 años y actualmente los problemas que tienen no son provocados por tensiones raciales que no existen, mientras que en EEUU hay guetos desde su origen.
> 
> Todas las naciones exsoviéticas son mestizas de asiático con blanco.



Las sociedades multirraciales no funcionan. Porque, además, la cultura viene de la mano de la raza. Los humanos somos tribales. En los EE.UU. supuestamente tienen la misma cultura, pero la gente se agrupa racialmente y está demostrado científicamente que en las áreas multirraciales disminuye la confianza, los lazos y el civismo entre la población.


----------



## Linthor (1 Nov 2019)

damir dijo:


> Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo



Cuando hablabas de negra pensaba otra cosa. Esa es una mulata de muy buen ver.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> A mí no. No podría querer a un mulato. O no igual que a un blanco.



eso es una decisión racionalizada tuya. Mi cuñado quiere a mi, digo su hijo. Es que es para verlo. 

Son prejuicios que eres muy libre de tener, a mí me parece bien, que cada cual elija su pareja libremente.


----------



## patroclus (1 Nov 2019)

Salir para que?, para follar? ni con un palo, menudas ETS te tienen que pegar.


----------



## bondiappcc (1 Nov 2019)

Si nos anamoramos, ¡pos claro!
¡contentos que se pondrían mis padres!


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Las sociedades multirraciales no funcionan. Porque, además, la cultura viene de la mano de la raza. Los humanos somos tribales. En los EE.UU. supuestamente tienen la misma cultura, pero la gente se agrupa racialmente y está demostrado científicamente que en las áreas multirraciales disminuye la confianza, los lazos y el civismo entre la población.



es que eso que dices no es cierto, hay decenas de contraejemplos, repito que muchas naciones exsoviéticas son multirraciales pero no multiculturales, y las naciones hispanoamericanas funcionaban muy bien durante el imperio y ahora no son cloacas aunque muchos lo deseéis, y hay un potencial humano enorme, y son sociedades multirraciales pero no multiculturales. 

Cuando me indiques qué gen o genes tienen cada raza que le hace tener una cultura, me lo cuentas. La cultura es precisamente lo que no está determinado genéticamente y el libre albedrío no se puede negar. 

La genética condiciona, no determina. Tan progre y pensamiento alicia es suponer que la genética no pinta nada como lo contrario y se pega de hostias contra la evidencia empírica.


----------



## burbrujilda (1 Nov 2019)

Vale, muy bien, es un debate que puede ser lógico, interesante y defendible.

Dicho esto:¿qué hace este hilo en el principal y dónde están los moderadores para mover este hilo donde corresponda?


----------



## Joaquim (1 Nov 2019)

Si, ganan en feminidad a las españolas; y eso que son unas hembrotas de cuidado.

Y respecto a follar, once you get black, you´ll never come back.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que eso que dices no es cierto, hay decenas de contraejemplos, repito que muchas naciones exsoviéticas son multirraciales pero no multiculturales, y las naciones hispanoamericanas funcionaban muy bien durante el imperio y ahora no son cloacas aunque muchos lo deseéis, y hay un potencial humano enorme, y son sociedades multirraciales pero no multiculturales.
> 
> Cuando me indiques qué gen o genes tienen cada raza que le hace tener una cultura, me lo cuentas. La cultura es precisamente lo que no está determinado genéticamente y el libre albedrío no se puede negar.
> 
> La genética condiciona, no determina. Tan progre y pensamiento alicia es suponer que la genética no pinta nada como lo contrario y se pega de hostias contra la evidencia empírica.



¿En serio?

Racism in Russia - Wikipedia

Racism and discrimination in Ukraine - Wikipedia


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿En serio?
> 
> Racism in Russia - Wikipedia
> 
> Racism and discrimination in Ukraine - Wikipedia



¿y qué tiene que ver eso con lo que estamos hablando? ¿me estás diciendo que, por ejemplo, khazajastán es una cloaca africana?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Nov 2019)

ni hablar, las tias tridimensionales son el demonio
mucho mejor presentarles a una actriz porno de pornhub a tus padres "mira mama, esta es xxx, es mi nueva novia imaginaria, no os acerqueis mucho que esta pegajosa"
infinitamente mas sano, te van a mirar raro pero no veas la de tiempo que ahorras

probadlo y luego me contais


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Nov 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> Aquí esta chavala, perpleja ante vuestra reticencia:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 179147



A ver si entiendes la diferencia entre 'melafo' y 'salir/emparejar'


----------



## Gothaus (1 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y qué tiene que ver eso con lo que estamos hablando? ¿me estás diciendo que, por ejemplo, khazajastán es una cloaca africana?



¿Me está diciendo que Kazajistán es un paraíso post-racial? ¿Y por qué necesitan una legislación antidiscriminación, entonces?

OHCHR | Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination considers report of Kazakhstan

https://www.equalrightstrust.org/si...Discrimination in Kazakhstan (KIBHR ERT).pdf

Los sitios en los que no hay problemas con respecto a la raza o la orientación sexual no necesitan políticas antidiscriminatorias.


----------



## propellerman (1 Nov 2019)

No, ni con panchitas; con una arabe si saldría; tener una relación seria sólo con una europea como yo o con una asiática por ejemplo


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Me está diciendo que Kazajistán es un paraíso post-racial? ¿Y por qué necesitan una legislación antidiscriminación, entonces?
> 
> OHCHR | Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination considers report of Kazakhstan
> 
> ...



No tengo información al respecto in situ, en hispanoamérica sé que no hay tensiones raciales aunque se empeñan en trasladar la cultura gringa al respecto donde ha habido discriminación legal hasta hace poco.En hispanoaméricas jamás ha habido otra cosa que racismo individual, si acaso, porque se confunde a menudo con clasismo. Nunca han existido leyes en contra de grupos humanos. 

En khazasjtán hay una colonia rusa, igual son ellos los que discriminan, el grueso de la población es mestiza. Habría que analizar la situación porque el pensamiento progre se empeña en crear problemas de discriminación donde nunca han existido.

Lo que sí sé es que esos países son multirraciales y funcionan, lo contrario de lo que postulas, nunca hable de paraísos, esos sólo existen en rigor para gente rica, para los demás están en proceso de desaparación absoluta y existieron incluso en hispanoamérica durante décadas en grandes zonas, no todas.


----------



## Aspass (1 Nov 2019)

Si es para algún tipo de rollete... Podría ser
Desde luego nunca mezclaría mi adn con una negra/asiática/gitana/panchita/mora/eslava ni ninguna que no sea de mi raza. Ni siquiera me gustaría liarme con una andaluza ni por supuesto una canaria.
Las mezclas solo traen más problemas, más incoherencia


----------



## Chautebriand (1 Nov 2019)

* ¿Saldrías con una negra? *

Y cómo siempre el hilo se llena de mulatas y derivados, si ya se empieza con una premisa errónea para que seguir.


----------



## caype (1 Nov 2019)

Si fuera como Ashley banks en las últimas temporadas de el príncipe de Bel Air, me casaba.


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (1 Nov 2019)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Hijos ni de coña. La mayoría de hijos mulatos no tienen ningún rasgo del progenitor caucásico. Para no reconocerme en mi descendencia no merece la pena. Aún siendo español, si vas con un crío ruso de la mano, aún la gente comienza a sacarte el parecido en las orejas, en los ojos... Si vas con un hijo mulato legítimo, nadie lo reconoce como tuyo ni lo relaciona contigo hasta que el crío se acerca a tí y te llama papá.



Absolutamente cierto, es lo que estoy diciendo. Tener un hijo que no se parezca EN NADA a uno, que sea totalmente distinto de uno, pues como que no.

Incluso lo del niño ruso es cierto, conozco el caso de un señor que adoptó a dos niños rusos, hermanos para más señas. Rubios como ellos solos. Y aún así la gente que no sabía que eran adoptados les sacaba parecido con el "padre".


----------



## zapatitos (1 Nov 2019)

Menos gitanas que las tengo fobia desde crío me follaría a cualquier mujera que se me pusiera a tiro de escopeta.

Saludos.


----------



## Grupo Wagner (1 Nov 2019)

Niggerthum escoria infrahumana


----------



## roquerol (1 Nov 2019)

No.


----------



## CaraCortada (1 Nov 2019)

Sin dudarlo, y no solo salir sino para formar familia, pero no en España, podría ser en su país si no es un país pacomierda


----------



## TORREVIEJO (1 Nov 2019)

A mi me gustan más negras que las masai


----------



## TORREVIEJO (1 Nov 2019)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179186
> 
> 
> Jamás se me ocurriria salir con una mujer así y mucho menos pensar en melafo.





zapatitos dijo:


> Menos gitanas que las tengo fobia desde crío me follaría a cualquier mujera que se me pusiera a tiro de escopeta.
> 
> Saludos.



Y a una con trisomia ?


----------



## hijodeputin (1 Nov 2019)

pues hombre, depende, como si todas fueran iguales. Me pones una asi y te digo ya mismo


----------



## Señor X (1 Nov 2019)

hijodeputin dijo:


> pues hombre, depende, como si todas fueran iguales. Me pones una asi y te digo ya mismo



Nos ha jodido. Esta tiene muy poco aporte de negro. Probad a taparle la cara y pensareis que una española que ha tomado demasiado sol. Por lo demás, es muy atractiva. A este tipo de mujeres, sí que habría que seguir blanqueando su estirpe...


----------



## Busher (1 Nov 2019)

No. No me atraen sexualmente lo mas minimo. No se trata de una cuestion de racismo sino de atraccion sexual... no me gustan tampoco las blancas moreneadas, me gustan las mujeres con piel MUY blanca.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Nov 2019)

John Lock dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179076



Jajajajajajajajaja esta foto es épica


----------



## fvckCatalonia (1 Nov 2019)

Por esta tia traicionaria a la raza blanca.














Lo siento, soy debil.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Nov 2019)

Tendría que ser mulata clara, estilo Zoe Saldaña, y mucho más joven yo, pero a lo barely legal, ya que las mujeres con genes africanos envejecen fatal, y el muro les llega a los treinta y pocos.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Nov 2019)

Señor X dijo:


> Nos ha jodido. Esta tiene muy poco aporte de negro. Probad a taparle la cara y pensareis que una española que ha tomado demasiado sol. Por lo demás, es muy atractiva. A este tipo de mujeres, sí que habría que seguir blanqueando su estirpe...



Hay negras, en África, con ese color de piel. Y lo de las españolas... en efecto, hay mulatas con el mismo color de piel que españolas... y es que los españoles somos mestizos con parte negra.


----------



## abbadon15 (1 Nov 2019)

Salir, entrar... Pero formar familia no, que salen híbridos. Los genes se respetan!


----------



## moon8 (1 Nov 2019)

No.
Negros con negras y blancos con blancas.
Chimpún.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Nov 2019)

A mi madre le presento una panchita, una negra o mora.

Creo que le da algo.


----------



## Rescatador (1 Nov 2019)

Leyendo las respuestas, como era de esperar, hay de todo.

Ahora habría que abrir un hilo con la pregunta "Saldrían _ellas_ con un POBRE?".


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Nov 2019)

Sin problema si me cuadrase como persona en todos los sentidos y me atrajese físicamente.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Nov 2019)

roncuronio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179148
> con esta si




apostaría que ahí hay más genes blancos que negros.


----------



## pepinox (2 Nov 2019)

La respuesta es NO.

Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## Sputnik (2 Nov 2019)

Mi blanco rabo ha colonizado algun chochete negro, buen recuerdo....

pero ya.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (2 Nov 2019)

Nunca podría tener algo serio con una mujer con la que tendría hijos con un cociente de inteligencia como si tuvieran síndrome de down. 

Para ella sería un triunfo, sus hijos mucho más inteligentes que ella. Para mí un fracaso en términos evolutivos y genéticos. 

Te apetece probar el chocolate puro o con leche?, perfecto, pero nada de basar tu dieta en esto...


----------



## George Orwell (2 Nov 2019)

No.


----------



## Punitivum (2 Nov 2019)

Salir? Si está buena y solo es salir, o sea follar, claro que sí. Y procuraría decir lo dulce y femenina que es delante de cuantas españolas me fuera posible.


----------



## Tae-suk (2 Nov 2019)

*Saldriais con una NEGRA?*

Sin decir "NO" de manera absoluta, lo veo muy difícil.




HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo no soy racista, peroooo.......



¿Puedo decir que las negras en general no me resultan atractivas? ¿O tampoco?


----------



## Glokta (2 Nov 2019)

A mi lo q me pasa q las negras no son mi tipo

Puntualmente me podria chuscar una, pero de ahi a follarla a diario con el posterior enmuramiento ademas


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2019)

Si te gustan las negras, vete al Congo. 
Es mala idea liarse con las negras que llegan aquí. 

Mejor vete a pescar a la piscifactoría .


----------



## MrFrog (2 Nov 2019)

Hombre, justo la que has puesto tu post me la follaría. Pero muchas otras mujeres negras no me atraen en absoluto, si estoy cachondo me la empotraría, le daría por todos lados, pero en particular no me atraen las mujeres negras hasta el punto de enamorarme. Me daría mil veces más morbo una asiática.


----------



## Enterao (2 Nov 2019)

dicen que follarse una negra es lo mas cerca que se puede estar de ser gay sin parecerlo...probablemente haya negras con mas testosterona que sus manginas blancos...


----------



## Nunally (2 Nov 2019)

La mayoria de los negros son bien feos en general. Pero dijeron la verdad. Por esto en
mi país ponen mulatas desnudas bailando samba para los turistas. Negras para trabajar, mulatas para follar, y blancas para casar. Tradición milenaria.


----------



## Jules Rimet (2 Nov 2019)

EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> _"La blanca para casar, la mulata para follar y la negra para trabajar"_ Era la consigna de los españoles hacendados en las antiguas colonias.



El principal rol de la mulata era satisfacer sexualmente a sus amos en las colonias.






*El enigma de las mujeres mulatas en Latino America y el Caribe *

Desde un contexto histórico la mujer mulata siempre ha sido asociada a la raza negra: Primero por razones económicas, segundo por razones sociales y tercero por razones raciales. En una sociedad donde preservar la pureza de la raza blanca siempre ha sido un elemento crucial al momento de determinar la posición social, económica y la influencia de este individuo en el poder, la identificación racial es esencial en muchos casos.

*La mujer mulata, a pesar del sistema de casta durante la época de la colonización era despreciada socialmente por ser considerada negra, pero al mismo tiempo era deseada sexualmente por los colonizadores y dueños de esclavos "la mujer mulata era buena para ser la "amante" de su máster, en algunos casos era la concubina preferida, pero nunca considerada como la señora de la casa".*

En el principio, *la mujer negra era solo un objeto sexual de su dueño, hasta que apareció la mujer mulata. En la mayoría de las sociedades esclavistas en america la proporción de hombres blancos con relación a la disponibilidad de mujeres de raza blanca solteras era en mucho casos de 20 hombres y dos mujeres; en pocas palabras existía una enorme escasez de mujeres de raza blanca para el matrimonio, pero también para la satisfacción sexual de los hombres solteros, produciendo lo que todos conocen cuando se juntan personas de diferentes sexo, aunque sea entre negros y blancos dado los prejuicios raciales de la época, estas relaciones sexuales creo un nuevo tipo de mujer que por su carácter híbrido los colonizadores le llaman mulata. Aunque las relaciones sexuales entre esclavos y dueños eran prohibidas, muy pocos dueños de esclavos obedecieron esta prohibición.*

Dada la afinidad de la mujer mulata con la mujer negra, pero también su afinidad con la mujer blanca siempre fueron y son el enigma de todos hombres que encuentran en esta mezcla de dos razas lo mejor de dos mundo "la fuerza de la mujer negra y la belleza de la mujer blanca", pero también lo peor del ser humano al momento de ser abusada por sus dueños, los amigos y allegados de estos, ya sea bajo el maltrato, la violación o la coerción, la mujer mulata aparte de ser un objeto sexual de sus dueños fue también moralmente degradada , conductas socialmente aceptado dentro de un sistema esclavista. Era mucho mas fácil tener una concubina mulata (una mujer mulata de piel blanca) que estar casado con una mujer blanca, y los niños producto de este concubinato pasaban a ser esclavos, a pesar de tener un padre blanco, contrario a los hijos de una mujer blanca quienes eran libre aunque su padre fuera un hombre negro.

Popularmente la mujer mulata fue y es codiciada por todos los hombres. Es la única mujer cuyo mitos, misterios y la imaginación desmedida por su condición de mulata en mucho casos esta fuera de control en el argot popular en relación a los mitos sobre la sensualidad de esta mujer ; de llenar las fantasias sexuales de los hombres, de la capacidad de atracción al sexo opuesto y la fuerza interior que posee la mujer mulata. La mujer negra era vista como si fuera un animal de trabajo, la mujeres de raza blanca eran vista como una figura decorativa llena de delicadeza. La mujer mulata heredo racialmente el vigor de la mujer negra y el trato suave que solo recibía la mujer de raza blanca, por su condición de mujer esclava preferida por su dueño.

Una de los grandes mitos durante la época colonial dado el carácter híbrido de la mujer mulata y su comparación con una Mula (la mezcla entre una Burra y un Caballo) de la cual algunos historiadores argumentan surgió el nombre de mulata. Las posibilidades de una Mula de tener crías eran casi imposible. La mujer mulata en su comparación con una Mula (animal), dado el carácter híbrido de ambas, basándose en las creencias populares, y la ignorancia sobre biología y reproducción, muchos asumían que la mujer mulata también era estéril. Claro, todos descubrían tiempos despues que ese mito sobre la supuesta esterilidad de la mujer mulata solo existía en la mente de los ingenuos, aumentando el numero de la población mulata durante la época colonia y posteriormente.

Una de las grandes tragedia de la mujer mulata: no era lo suficiente blanca para ser la señora de la casa, no lo suficiente negra para que un hombre negro la tome en serio. Es mirada con suspicacia por una mujer de raza blanca por su buena o mal reputación (quita marido) y mirada con desdén por una mujer negra que la ve como una rival mas.

La mulata es una mujer que cuando camina tu observas una mujer negra. Cuando ella habla, tu escuchas una mujer blanca. cuando ella baila, tu miras una mujer negra. Cuando te presta atención, tu crees estar hablando con una mujer de raza blanca. Y cuando miras su rostro, siempre te preguntas ¿Cómo será esta mujer? La mulata crea en los hombres y otras mujeres que no gozan de esta mezcla racial el enigma que la rodea. Cuando tu estás frente a una mujer mulata, tu estás frente a alguien, si tu eres negro o eres blanco, racialmente diferente a ti. Una mujer única, indescifrable, mística, deseable y exótica. No existe nada mas enigmático y atractiva que la mirada de una mujer mulata cuando está frente al hombre que a ella le gusta.

La mujer mulata en los tiempos moderno en una sociedad predominante de raza blanca su posición social y el misto popular que aun le acompaña no ha cambiado mucho en 400 años, todavía es vista mas como una fantasia sexual que como un ser humano con los mismo niveles de inteligencia, educación, buenos valores, personalidad y belleza de la mujer blanca. La mujer mulata siempre ha sido socialmente despreciada, pero sexualmente deseada. Es tiempo de cambiar todo estereotipo negativo sobre la mujer mulata.

En una sociedad racialmente dividida entre negros y blancos la posición de la mujer mulata esta estrechamente relacionada con los niveles de negritud que esta representa al momento de visibilizar el fenotipo de la mujer africana en ella. En este tipo de sociedad la mujer mulata como herencia del sistema de castas y su cercanía racial con sus dueños: La mujer mulata fue y es vista por encima de la mujer negra y con mayores posibilidades de elevar su posición social, aun cuando ambas crecen en un mismo nivel económico y entorno social. Pero, la mujer mulata esta en desventaja con relación a la mujer de raza blanca en las posibilidad de alcanzar el éxito en una sociedad donde el modelo europeo es el modelo a seguir.

Dado la asociación histórica que existe de ver la mujer mulata como de raza negra y los prejuicios asociados a la negritud, en la mayoría de los casos se utiliza la imagen de la mujer mulata como sinónimo de mujer negra en desmedro y perdida de oportunidad de la mujer negra. Ese dualismo de la mujer mulata en perjuicio de la mujer negra afecta en algunos casos la autoestima de una niña negra cuando trata de alcanzar una imagen racialmente imposible que solo puede llenar una mujer mulata por los rasgos raciales de mujer blanca que solo ella posee.



Claro, así como la presencia de una mulata disminuye la posibilidades de éxitos de la mujer negra, al mismo tiempo la mulata, dado los niveles de similitud con el fenotipo europeo, es mas aceptada en posiciones dedicadas especialmente a la mujer de raza blanca. Creando con esto mayores posibilidades de que una mujer negra alcance dichas posiciones por la asociasion que socialmente existe entre la mujer negra y la mujer mulata. Donde una mulata entra, casi siempre es seguida por una mujer negra "la posición híbrida de la mujer mulata es una arma de doble filo". Si mira cuidadosamente todos los vídeos de musica, las portadas de las revistas, los productos para la pie y el pelo dirigido a la mujer negra siempre encontrara una mujer mulata representándola.

En los tiempos modernos, especialmente en los Estados Unidos, el termino mas usado es biracial o mixed (mixto). Dentro del contexto latinomarica históricamente eres considerada como una Mulata (negra mulata), aunque muchas no quieren identificarse como mulata, cuando hablan de su composición racial, dado el carácter despectivo de este termino. Pero, es lo que mas define tu mezcla racial. Si eres el producto de la unión de una persona de raza blanca con una persona de raza negra eres una negra mulata. Claro siempre debes tener presente que en una sociedad racialmente divididas tu eres considerada como una persona negra. Depende de ti como te auto idéntifica, siempre y cuando tu acepté que eres racialmente una mujer mulata o como cariñosamente decimos en República Dominicana eres una negra mulata.



Ida Wells, Crusade for Justice (1928) Toda mi vida había conocido que tales condiciones fueron aceptadas como una cuestión de rutina. Me pareció que esta violación de niñas y mujeres negras indefensas, que comenzó en días de la esclavitud, todavía seguía sin obstáculos, aceptado o reprobado por la Iglesia, el Estado, o la prensa hasta que no se había creado esta raza dentro de una raza - y todos ellos designados por el término inclusivo de "color".

También me di cuenta de que lo que el hombre blanco del Sur practica como bien para sí mismo, se supone que es impensable en las mujeres blancas. Se pudo y lo hizo enamorarse de las mulatas y cuarteronas bonitas, así como las negras, pero que profesaban una incapacidad para imaginar las mujeres blancas haciendo lo mismo con los hombres negros y mulatos. Cada vez que lo hicieron y se enteraron, el grito de violación fue levantado, y el elemento más bajo del hombre blanco del Sur se convirtió en el causar de toda crueldad diabólica para los que eran demasiado débiles para ayudarse a sí mismos. 


El enigma de las mujeres mulatas en Latino America y el Caribe


----------



## romeoalfa (2 Nov 2019)

HvK dijo:


> Más bien intentaría entrar.



....y por todos los agujeros posibles


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (2 Nov 2019)

Si una negraca culombiana se me pone a 4 patas le doy hasta desmayarme

Pero los incels nuncafollistas no tenemos ese privilegio


----------



## SISTA (2 Nov 2019)

Es que acaso sus mujeres tienen hijos?


----------



## Fermoselle (2 Nov 2019)

damir dijo:


> Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo






NO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2019)

la rihanna se esta poniendo maziza


----------



## Adriano_ (2 Nov 2019)

En estos momentos donde la gente está como una puta cabra no. Ser negra sería un agravante. La presión exterior sería enorme, sobre todo por parte de las afrosimias de afroféminas y compañía. La moda de descargar sus fristraciones sobre los blancos haría que esa relación se volviese peligrosa.


----------



## kakarot (2 Nov 2019)




----------



## colero (2 Nov 2019)

damir dijo:


> Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo



Negra africana no creo, más por diferencias culturales que otra cosa, pero sudamericana mestiza sí.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Nov 2019)

A mí las negras me han gustado toda la vida. La verdad es que me atraen todas las mujeres (las asiáticas las que menos). Mis últimas dos parejas han sido negras, y más feliz que una perdiz, oiga. También he estado con latinas, una india y blancas, claro. 

Y me quedo con las negras sin dudarlo un segundo. Para follar y como pareja estable.


----------



## -Alexia- (2 Nov 2019)

Punitivum dijo:


> Salir? Si está buena y solo es salir, o sea follar, claro que sí. Y procuraría decir lo dulce y femenina que es delante de cuantas españolas me fuera posible.



Pues te diré que las españolas cuando vemos estas escenas lo único en lo que pensamos es en que es un macho omega que es lo único que ha podido conseguir y lo curioso es que suele ser cierto
Ni nos da envidia, ni celos ni nos sentimos mal. Es como si yo a ti te digo que salgo con este tío y que es muy cariñoso ¿ qué pensarías tú?


----------



## -Alexia- (2 Nov 2019)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mí las negras me han gustado toda la vida. La verdad es que me atraen todas las mujeres (las asiáticas las que menos). Mis últimas dos parejas han sido negras, y más feliz que una perdiz, oiga. También he estado con latinas, una india y blancas, claro.
> 
> Y me quedo con las negras sin dudarlo un segundo. Para follar y como pareja estable.



Claro es que ser negro es lo que tiene, que te gustan las de tu raza.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Nov 2019)

Yo soy blanco.


----------



## -Alexia- (2 Nov 2019)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo soy blanco.



Como las heces.


----------



## Punitivum (2 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Pues te diré que las españolas cuando vemos estas escenas lo único en lo que pensamos es en que es un macho omega que es lo único que ha podido conseguir y lo curioso es que suele ser cierto
> Ni nos da envidia, ni celos ni nos sentimos mal. Es como si yo a ti te digo que salgo con este tío y que es muy cariñoso ¿ qué pensarías tú?
> Ver archivo adjunto 179558









Jajaja, ha dolido?
Repito, si ésta buena. Y por supuesto solo salir, nada de tener hijos. 
Las mujeres guapas negras son menos frecuentes, pero las hay. 
Una blanca guapa será más atractiva que una negra guapa, y ya no digamos que la mayoría de negras. Pero una negra guapa será mas atractiva que una blanca normalucha.
Por otro lado, las bigotudas tienen pelajes de todos los colores. Pero cualquier mujer,de cualquier raza, a poco que sea humilde y femenina será superior a un buen número de españolas.
Así por ejemplo, las Filipinas no suelen ser pivones, pero son dulces y respetan a su hombre porque tienen unos valores superiores a las españolas. 

Enfatizo tu malestar para que todos los foreros se percaten de lo que os molesta y tomen nota. Yo ya he dicho que si la mayoría de inmigrantes fueran mujeres jóvenes en vez de hombres, ya se os vería por la calle en manifestaciones y pancartas pidiendo deportaciones.


----------



## -Alexia- (2 Nov 2019)

Punitivum dijo:


> Jajaja, ha dolido?
> Repito, si ésta buena. Y por supuesto solo salir, nada de tener hijos.
> Las mujeres guapas negras son menos frecuentes, pero las hay.
> Una blanca guapa será más atractiva que una negra guapa, y ya no digamos que la mayoría de negras. Pero una negra guapa será mas atractiva que una blanca normalucha.
> ...



Que sí hombre que sí que darás envidia por salir con una negra...Nos vamos a morder todas los puños de la envidia.


----------



## ShellShock (2 Nov 2019)

Punitivum dijo:


> Jajaja, ha dolido?
> Repito, si ésta buena. Y por supuesto solo salir, nada de tener hijos.
> Las mujeres guapas negras son menos frecuentes, pero las hay.
> Una blanca guapa será más atractiva que una negra guapa, y ya no digamos que la mayoría de negras. Pero una negra guapa será mas atractiva que una blanca normalucha.
> ...



Un hombre que se precie de serlo se follará a cualquier mujer joven que esté buena y sea de trato agradable. Sea de la raza que sea. Tener hijos es otra cosa, pero para follar el criterio es ese.

Cierto es que ese criterio deja fuera a la mayoría de las españolas, que hoy por hoy son basura feminista inmunda. Pero eso es otro tema.


----------



## ShellShock (2 Nov 2019)

damir dijo:


> Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo





Sr. deperro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179093
> 
> 
> Cuesta decir no a semejante búfala y no, no es guapa pero la naturaleza es así de hijadeputen.





Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179160
> 
> 
> Este foro se está amariconando a pasos agigantados, prueba evidente de la degeneracion de toda una sociedad.





Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179165
> 
> 
> Calopez este foro ya no es lo que era.





Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179179
> 
> 
> Con una negra, jamás, primero esta mi raza y tal.





Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179186
> 
> 
> Jamás se me ocurriria salir con una mujer así y mucho menos pensar en melafo.





Bon_Nai dijo:


> Dentro de la raza negra entra una gran gama de fenotipos producto de hibridaciones arcaicas y homogeneización genética a través de la endogmia (no incesto), no confundir a los Hamitas (árabe-negro) del cuerno de África (Somalis y Etíopes) con los bantúes.
> 
> Negra
> Ver archivo adjunto 179223
> ...





Abrojo dijo:


> Aquí esta chavala, perpleja ante vuestra reticencia:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 179147





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a esta le blanqueaba la raza mas aun





caype dijo:


> Si fuera como Ashley banks en las últimas temporadas de el príncipe de Bel Air, me casaba.





hijodeputin dijo:


> pues hombre, depende, como si todas fueran iguales. Me pones una asi y te digo ya mismo





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la rihanna se esta poniendo maziza



Melasfo a todas sin ningún problema, no me jodáis.


----------



## Punitivum (2 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Que sí hombre que sí que darás envidia por salir con una negra...Nos vamos a morder todas los puños de la envidia.








Jajajajaj. 
Caballeros, visto y comprobado. Tomad nota! El apartheid a las españolas funciona. 

Rusas, nórdicas, latinas, asiáticas... y si son guapas negras también, aunque no sea para nada serio.
Que se metan su empoderamiento y su misandria por el mismísimo culo.


----------



## -Alexia- (2 Nov 2019)

Punitivum dijo:


> Jajajajaj.
> Caballeros, visto y comprobado. Tomad nota! El apartheid a las españolas funciona.
> 
> Rusas, nórdicas, latinas, asiáticas... y si son guapas negras también, aunque no sea para nada serio.
> Que se metan su empoderamiento y su misandria por el mismísimo culo.



Harás bien en salir con una negra... a nivel CI estaréis a la par.


----------



## Punitivum (2 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Harás bien en salir con una negra... a nivel CI estaréis a la par.







Jajajajaj, qué enternecedora. 
Patalea cariño, cuando vuelva de trabajar te llevaré una piruleta.


----------



## juster (2 Nov 2019)

CHOCHOS NEGROS, COMO QUE NO...


----------



## hortera (2 Nov 2019)

si se pone un burka si


----------



## ferrys (2 Nov 2019)

Tener hijos, mirarles y no ver nada de ti.....................no se Rick.


----------



## ferrys (2 Nov 2019)

juster dijo:


> CHOCHOS NEGROS, COMO QUE NO...



Son rojos a poco que escarbes.


----------



## Bon_Nai (2 Nov 2019)

Si tuviera hijos con un barón blanco obtendría algo cercano al octavon.







FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a esta le blanqueaba la raza mas aun


----------



## Pepe la rana (2 Nov 2019)

Es que el depende de la tía que sea lo es todo. ¿Te follarías a una tía? Depende si pesa 200 kilos, pues no


----------



## Vomita (2 Nov 2019)

¿?, Asiática, nórdica, latina SI. 
¿?, Negra. NO.


----------



## Guillotin (2 Nov 2019)

ShellShock dijo:


> Melasfo a todas sin ningún problema, no me jodáis.



Le felicito, lo ha captado.
En este hilo han aparecido de cada ejemplar que yo melasfo hasta a sus madres.


----------



## Ele (3 Nov 2019)

Solo hay dos tipos de tías, las que están buenas y las que no. Y esta segregación no tiene en cuenta otros criterios como credo, religión, clase social o raza.


----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2019)

Muy guapa tiene que ser y con muy buena formación para hacerlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2019)

pues buenos pieces salio su hija mulata


----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2019)

SexoFobico dijo:


> Mi tía se caso con 2 soldados negros de una base americana en Zaragoza. Viajo a Estados Unidos y es ciudadana de aquel pais, con hijos y nietos.
> 
> Si tiene posibles, o es de un País mejor que el Español, sín dudarlo. Si es de un País caca o más pobre que una rata, que les den. Como hacen ellas



Una amiga de mi madre de toda la vida trabajaba en la base americana, estuvo liada con un militar americano, blanco en este caso. Ella consiguió el trabajo porque sabía inglés, cosa rara en aquella época.
Se prometieron matrimonio, y ella llegó a tener comprado el traje de novia.
El militar se fue a USA con la promesa de volver, y nunca mas se supo.
Preguntó en la base, pero hubo total hermetismo. Ella piensa que volvió con su ex mujer, pero la verdad que no tiene ni idea.
Nunca se casó ni tuvo hijos.
Encima luego vino el cierre de la base, y ya tuvo trabajos de mierda.
En la actualidad tiene muy mala salud y malvive de alquiler, ya que puso un bar que se le comió el piso que tenía como aval.
Como cambia el cuento.
Derroicion absoluta


----------



## Woden (3 Nov 2019)

HermanoBaubens dijo:


> Lecturas para hoy San mateo 7:2



Dios es de pura raza aria, sino no es Dios, sino un demiurgo de mierda maligno y gnóstico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si te gustan las negras, vete al Congo.
> Es mala idea liarse con las negras que llegan aquí.
> 
> Mejor vete a pescar a la piscifactoría .



si te lías con una negra que ha venido a España, tu eres su mirlo blanco. 
Ha cazado justo lo que buscaba, y la razón por la que ha venido...

pardillo


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Nov 2019)

En un hilo salió un dato muy curioso, que los matrimonios de blanco con negra en EEUU eran los que menos divorcios tenían. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> En un hilo salió un dato muy curioso, que los matrimonios de blanco con negra en EEUU eran los que menos divorcios tenían. Ahí lo dejo.



En un hilo salió un dato muy curioso " *que el cielo es verde*".
Ahí lo dejo.
Rigurosidad ante todo.


----------



## Pabloom (3 Nov 2019)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Para follar, si, para todo lo demas (relacion, convivir, familia), ni loco.



Te zankeo por la firma.


----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> En un hilo salió un dato muy curioso " *que el cielo es verde*".
> Ahí lo dejo.
> Rigurosidad ante todo.



Pues podría ser. 
Otra cosa es negro con blanca, pero al revés es creíble.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2019)

aqui la prima de snoop doggi dog..






el padre negro la abandono y ni la hizo caso cuando se mudaron a su misma ciudad,,y eso que el negro tenia un restaurante


----------



## Baubens2 (3 Nov 2019)

Los hijos de Dios sonos hermanos todos


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> En un hilo salió un dato muy curioso " *que el cielo es verde*".
> Ahí lo dejo.
> Rigurosidad ante todo.



The role of gender in interracial divorce dynamics, found in social studies by Jenifer L. Bratter and Rosalind B. King, was highlighted when examining marital instability among Black/White unions.[12] White wife/Black husband marriages show twice the divorce rate of White wife/White husband couples by the 10th year of marriage,[12] whereas Black wife/White husband marriages are 44% less likely to end in divorce than White wife/White husband couples over the same period.[12]

Interracial marriage in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> The role of gender in interracial divorce dynamics, found in social studies by Jenifer L. Bratter and Rosalind B. King, was highlighted when examining marital instability among Black/White unions.[12] White wife/Black husband marriages show twice the divorce rate of White wife/White husband couples by the 10th year of marriage,[12] whereas Black wife/White husband marriages are 44% less likely to end in divorce than White wife/White husband couples over the same period.[12]
> 
> Interracial marriage in the United States - Wikipedia



Ya para empezar la mayoría de relaciones blanco negra son one-night stands es decir relaciones de una noche o cortas que ni siquiera se formalizan.
Así que ni siquiera hay ocasión de divorciarse, directamente no funcionan.
Y la (((wikipedia)) hace un tiempo que es la voz de su (((amo))), fiabilidad nula.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Ya para empezar la mayoría de relaciones blanco negra son one-night stands es decir relaciones de una noche o cortas que ni siquiera se formalizan.
> Así que ni siquiera hay ocasión de divorciarse, directamente no funcionan.
> Y la (((wikipedia)) hace un tiempo que es la voz de su (((amo))), fiabilidad nula.



no seas idiota, no es la wiki lo que importa, son las referencias dentro de la wiki. Ahora si decides creer lo que te salga del coño, pues es tu problema. En ese caso sólo tendrás opiniones y nunca argumentos.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (3 Nov 2019)

damir dijo:


> Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo



La verdad que sí, una negrita/mulata que sea mona y buena gente estaría bastante bien, y no lo digo sólo por el tema del sexo.


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> The role of gender in interracial divorce dynamics, found in social studies by Jenifer L. Bratter and Rosalind B. King, was highlighted when examining marital instability among Black/White unions.[12] White wife/Black husband marriages show twice the divorce rate of White wife/White husband couples by the 10th year of marriage,[12] whereas Black wife/White husband marriages are 44% less likely to end in divorce than White wife/White husband couples over the same period.[12]
> 
> Interracial marriage in the United States - Wikipedia



Y por cierto y ya que hablas de USA los matrimonios Blanco blanca tienen una tasa de divorcio bastante menor que los interraciales así que no sé qué nos estás contando . Tu propio enlace te contradice.
De tu enlace;

tasa de divorcio1Black husband, White wife1.62Black, White1.552*White husband, Black wife*1.443Hispanic husband, White wife1.19Hispanic, White1.13Other mixed race couples1.074White husband, Hispanic wife1.06*White, White*1.00


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y por cierto y ya que hablas de USA los matrimonios Blanco blanca tienen una tasa de divorcio bastante menor que los interraciales así que no sé qué nos estás contando . Tu propio enlace te contradice.
> De tu enlace;
> 
> tasa de divorcio1Black husband, White wife1.62Black, White1.552*White husband, Black wife*1.443Hispanic husband, White wife1.19Hispanic, White1.13Other mixed race couples1.074White husband, Hispanic wife1.06*White, White*1.00



hay dos estudios mostrados en el enlace. Con resultados opuestos, al parecer. A mí me la suda, sólo muestran que al final lo que importan son los individuos, la tasa de divorcio es muy alta hoy en día en todas partes y circunstancias.


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay dos estudios mostrados en el enlace. Con resultados opuestos, al parecer. A mí me la suda, sólo muestran que al final lo que importan son los individuos, la tasa de divorcio es muy alta hoy en día en todas partes y circunstancias.



Fiabilidad nula entonces, como ves.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2019)

crack no creo,,fuertecilla se la ve


----------



## Anne B. (3 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Una amiga de mi madre de toda la vida trabajaba en la base americana, estuvo liada con un militar americano, blanco en este caso. Ella consiguió el trabajo porque sabía inglés, cosa rara en aquella época.
> Se prometieron matrimonio, y ella llegó a tener comprado el traje de novia.
> El militar se fue a USA con la promesa de volveror, y nunca mas se supo.
> Preguntó en la base, pero hubo total hermetismo. Ella piensa que volvió con su ex mujer, pero la verdad que no tiene ni idea.
> ...






Cagada...................en esos paises la raza esta asociada a un comportamiento, estilo de vida..........y mezclarse con un negro es lo peor, y lo saben, como aqui los dominicanos, que son negros.

Un negro alli alli esta asociado a todos los estereotipos posibles,bandas latinas, violencia, drogas, armas, problemas...........por algo sera, que son reales , como aqui.

Seguid mezclandoos con esa gente que asi os ira de bien o vuestros hijos......el mundo no es España, tiene estereotipos y son racistas....


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Nov 2019)

Ahí haciéndole el juego al NWO que encima pone a una mulata de romana pompeyana.


----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> Cagada...................en esos paises la raza esta asociada a un comportamiento, estilo de vida..........y mezclarse con un negro es lo peor, y lo saben, como aqui los dominicanos, que son negros.
> 
> Un negro alli alli esta asociado a todos los estereotipos posibles,bandas latinas, violencia, drogas, armas, problemas...........por algo sera, que son reales , como aqui.
> 
> Seguid mezclandoos con esa gente que asi os ira de bien o vuestros hijos......el mundo no es España, tiene estereotipos y son racistas....



Vuelve a leer el post que me has citado, y verás que el tipo era blanco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Ahí haciéndole el juego al NWO que encima pone a una mulata de romana pompeyana.



con africa tan cerca,,,,


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Nov 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> con africa tan cerca,,,,



Mira que llevo años viendo material de Pompeya, tanto estatuas como bustos como retratos y jamás me he topado con alguna mujer que pareciera remotamente negra, pero sí, me voy a creer lo que me dice la (((tele))) que no me lo dice con intención ninguna, no que va.








Al igual que, según la (((tele))),también la mujer de la izquierda era en realidad negra:


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Fiabilidad nula entonces, como ves.



no sabes interpretar estudios, lo que demuestran es que hay negras que pueden ser buenas parejas, ni más ni menos, estamos hablando de estudios sociológicos. Generalizar es a menudo un síntoma de muy poca inteligencia y capacidad intelectual, y más en determinadas áreas, que no estamos hablando de matemáticas.


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no sabes interpretar estudios, lo que demuestran es que hay negras que pueden ser buenas parejas, ni más ni menos, estamos hablando de estudios sociológicos. Generalizar es a menudo un síntoma de muy poca inteligencia y capacidad intelectual, y más en determinadas áreas, que no estamos hablando de matemáticas.



Según tú, *que ya no es que no sepas interpretar es que no sabes ni leer ni sabes lo que dices*, las parejas de blanco/ negra tenían menos tasa de divorcio que las parejas blanco/ blanca , en el enlace que tú mismo has puesto hay un estudio que refuta totalmente lo que tú mismo habías dicho, ¿ comprendes?
Sin más, que encima como no tienes argumentos ni das para más, faltas al respeto.


----------



## rondo (4 Nov 2019)

Follar en plan guarro y echarle a lefa en la cara,salir ni loco


----------



## rondo (4 Nov 2019)

Siplex dijo:


> Mulata y con base hispánica, sin hijos y con estudios, que sepa cocinar, etc



Con 14 ya tienen hijos esas


----------



## rondo (4 Nov 2019)

Vázquez de Coronado dijo:


> No, nunca. Teniendo españolas ¿quién quiere negras?
> 
> Además me avergonzaría que todo el mundo me mirase por la calle por ir acompañado de una negra.
> 
> Y lo peor, nuestros hijos saldrían mulatos como es lógico. No se parecerían a mí, y el objetivo de todo padre-madre es que sus hijos se parezcan a ellos.



Ir por sitios que no te conozcan


----------



## At4008 (4 Nov 2019)

Depende de qué negra. 

Hay negras que son horribles y hay otras que estás buenísimas.


----------



## Anne B. (4 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Vuelve a leer el post que me has citado, y verás que el tipo era blanco.




No se a que post te refieres, lo puedes poner?


Por mi experiencia viendo la vida de los inmis, sobre todo latinos, dominicanos....sobre todo, peruanos, ecuatorianos..., es que Son un desastre, la mayoría separados, cambian de dirección frecuentemente, los niños no es tan estables en un sitio, ellas incluso con 2 o 3 tíos han estado que me aparecen en el historial.....familias en las que están ellas, y la abuela y tía, pero ni mu del padre...Esto es muy habitual..



Contaré más en un futuro


----------



## Kullervo (4 Nov 2019)

No me llaman la atención las niggas, y además la nigga promedia que ves por la calle solo se parece a las fotos que algunos ponen por aquí en el blanco de los ojos (que es deslumbrante) y en que probablemente ambas cagan sentadas. Y ya.

Ahora bien, si tuviera que elegir entre una nigga y una podemita, pues...


----------



## Guillotin (4 Nov 2019)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179186



Que no, que no, nunca melafo a una negra así, primero está la patria.


----------



## hlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhh (8 Nov 2019)

Saldré con alguien que me ofrezca algo que me atraiga lo suficiente: que me ponga, que comparta -ciertas- aficiones y filosofía de vida conmigo, que no sea un muermo, que tenga cerebro y que sea buena gente. Si cumple los anteriores requisitos, me la suda bastante si es negra, blanca, amarilla, etc.


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (8 Nov 2019)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 179186
> 
> 
> Jamás se me ocurriria salir con una mujer así y mucho menos pensar en melafo.



De cara es fea, y tiene pelo feo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Nov 2019)

me voy a guardar el hilo para cuando me quiera reir, qué cantidad de burradas


----------



## Guillotin (8 Nov 2019)

Alois Schicklgruber dijo:


> De cara es fea, y tiene pelo feo.



Pues ahora que lo menciona, la verdad es que no me habia fijado en el pelo.


----------



## Cormac (8 Nov 2019)

Tipo Francine Gálvez, mulata, y perfectamente integrada, no tendría problemas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2019)

esa tiene buenos pieces


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Nov 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Según tú, *que ya no es que no sepas interpretar es que no sabes ni leer ni sabes lo que dices*, las parejas de blanco/ negra tenían menos tasa de divorcio que las parejas blanco/ blanca , en el enlace que tú mismo has puesto hay un estudio que refuta totalmente lo que tú mismo habías dicho, ¿ comprendes?
> Sin más, que encima como no tienes argumentos ni das para más, faltas al respeto.



hay un estudio de cada, el segundo estudio NO afirma que haya un 100% de parejas blanco con negra que se divorcian, el primero habla de matrimonios de 10 años, con lo cual en ambos se demuestra que hay parejas de blanco con negra que salen bien.

Eres tú el que elige el segundo, que no refuta nada porque no es un estudio de nivel superior al otro, simplemente no ha obtenido otro resultado con otra muestra.

Disculpa, pero la que no tiene ni puta idea de interpretas estudios eres tú.


----------



## pepetemete (8 Nov 2019)

ni negras, ni sudamericanas, ni portuguesas...ni con un palo.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Nov 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay un estudio de cada, el segundo estudio NO afirma que haya un 100% de parejas blanco con negra que se divorcian, el primero habla de matrimonios de 10 años, con lo cual en ambos se demuestra que hay parejas de blanco con negra que salen bien.
> 
> Eres tú el que elige el segundo, que no refuta nada porque no es un estudio de nivel superior al otro, simplemente no ha obtenido otro resultado con otra muestra.
> 
> Disculpa, pero la que no tiene ni puta idea de interpretas estudios eres tú.



El único que afirmaba cosas que no eran ciertas eres tú, y has quedado en evidencia en tu propio enlace.
Y ya no me molesto más en contestarte, eres RETRASADO MENTAL.


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (1 Jul 2022)

Pues depende, si esta guapa, pues sí, aunque eso si, tener hijo ya no, por que no quiero que salgan mulatos y no se parezcan a mí


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Jul 2022)

Depende de la negra y de cuanto le mida el rabo


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Jul 2022)

Tendría que estar muy buena, porque en lo referente a mujeres, son mi última opción desde siempre. Tener hijos no querría, los mulatos suelen salir feos y tienen mas rasgos negroides que blancos.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Jul 2022)

Con Zoë Kravitz sí.


----------



## Topacio (2 Jul 2022)

Y perrearía con ella


----------



## El Patron (2 Jul 2022)

Conozco a un chaval que se fue a vivir una temporada a rep dominicana. El chaval era un poco inadaptado. Aquí en España tenía pocos amigos y le costaba integrarse con casi nadie. Además sufrió bulling en el instituto. Por supuesto las mujeres de aquí no le tocaban ni con un palo. Vamos que apuntaba a ser un pobre desgraciadete forever alone. 
Pues A los 3 años volvió con una mulatona jovencita que además de estar requetebuena es muy buena persona, madraza (ya tienen 2 churumbeles) y muy de su hogar y su marido. Le da mil vueltas a la mayoría de bigotudas empoderadas patrias. 
Siempre que les veo por ahí pienso que esa temporada en Rep dominicana ha sido lo mejor que le ha podido pasar al chaval. Ojalá que muchas de las que y los que le puteaban en el instituto se mueran de rabia al verle con su mulatona buenísima y ellas/ ellos coleccionando gatos o con una bigotuda caprichosa, féminazi insoportable.


----------



## Supremacía (2 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo no soy racista, peroooo.......



La gente debería dejar de tener miedo y decir abiertamente: “Sí soy racista, ¿y qué?”.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (2 Jul 2022)

Las africanas tienen rayos x que detectan la bondad interna de las personas...antiguas skills personales que conservan de no estar aún en esta distopía occidental.

Conocí una señora de Tanzania que parecía tener poderes mágicos sensoriales, de un intercambio internacional fue con la que mejor me llevaba, todo el rato de cachondeo y humor en el cutre inglés que manejo.

Hasta estábamos de acuerdo que lo de los refugees era una puta mentira.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

Tendria que ser en realidad una mulata, minimo, cuando no 1/4 de sangre negra para que se diluya la masculinidad y quede algo femenino y con un cabello bonito.

Aunque a mi no me guste especialmente un ejemplo seria la actriz Zendaya que va de negra black power pero que es 50% alemana

Con las negras si que soy racista en un sentido literal de la palabra en el sentido de las relaciones de la misma forma que las mujeres suelen ser racistas con los hombres asiáticos a nivel de atracción sexual.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (2 Jul 2022)

No tendria ningun problema, lo que si no sabria como gestionar el tener un hijo negro. No tanto por el color de piel sino porque empezase a hacer cosas de negrocs.


----------



## HvK (2 Jul 2022)

Hay negras negras rezumando negritud, no solo las mulatas, muy pero que muy atractivas y follables.


----------



## urbi et orbi (2 Jul 2022)

No! 
los simios a la selva


----------



## Wasi (2 Jul 2022)

Nunca


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Aunque a mi no me guste especialmente un ejemplo seria la actriz Zendaya que va de negra black power pero que es 50% alemana



Zendaya me valdría.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> ni negras, ni sudamericanas, ni portuguesas...ni con un palo.



Daniela Melchior es portuguesa y no te imagino no consintiendo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jul 2022)

Hay negras que les comia el coño todo el dia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jul 2022)

Spoiler: +18






















Albertooooooooooo


----------



## Gusman (2 Jul 2022)

Puedes sacarla de africa pero no puedes sacarle el africa de dentro.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Zendaya me valdría.



pero lo dicho, va de negra del bronx pero con otro peinado y maquillaje si le conveniera podria pasar casi por blanca.


----------



## nate (2 Jul 2022)

Creo que ese tema ya es cansino. Claro que si, porque no? Depende de mil cosas y solo el color de piel es una parte pequeñita del conjunto. Que me gustan más las blancas? Pues si... pero todas tienen su puntito si son guapas. Todas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jul 2022)

Es curioso como muchos decimos que nos follariamos a una negra, pero luego llamamos putas a las tias que quieren calzarse un negracula. Supongo que es una reaccion a que el NWO quiera que las blancas se follen a todo menos a los blancos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Jul 2022)

Solo si es Brasileña.

Algunos entendereis el motivo, otros no.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Jul 2022)

Ni Si ni No si no todo lo contrario.


----------



## circodelia2 (2 Jul 2022)

Si es negra como el real Mandril no. 
....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Llorón (2 Jul 2022)

Hay algunas con buen tipo y con más educación que las bigotudas autóctonas.


----------



## Woden (2 Jul 2022)

Mulata y de Abisinia, de Africa Occidental ni de coña.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (2 Jul 2022)

Por supuesto, es más a mí creo que me gustan más que las blancas y como en mi caso no pienso tener hijos ni me interesan las relaciones formales pues es un win win de manual ya que junto con las latinoamericanas son con las que mejor he follado.
Mientras que con las blancas, ya sean lumis o no, te puede salir una estrella de mar que te defrauda esto jamás me ha pasado con una mulata/negra (ni siquiera con latinoamericanas).

Dame una diosa de ébano salvaje en la cama y creo que las blancas acabarían pasando a segundo plano para mí, claro está que sin ánimo de menospreciarlas.
Adjunto ejemplos gráficos:


----------



## Gamelin (2 Jul 2022)

Si. Pero no podría tener hijos


----------



## ShellShock (2 Jul 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Por supuesto, es más a mí creo que me gustan más que las blancas y como en mi caso no pienso tener hijos ni me interesan las relaciones formales pues es un win win de manual ya que junto con las latinoamericanas son con las que mejor he follado.
> Mientras que con las blancas, ya sean lumis o no, te puede salir una estrella de mar que te defrauda esto jamás me ha pasado con una mulata/negra (ni siquiera con latinoamericanas).
> 
> Dame una diosa de ébano salvaje en la cama y creo que las blancas acabarían pasando a segundo plano para mí, claro está que sin ánimo de menospreciarlas.
> ...



Si no piensas tener hijos haces muy bien. Para tener hijos es natural buscar mujeres de tu misma raza que te den hijos que se parezcan lo máximo posible a ti, pero si ya has decidido que no los vas a tener, un objetivo perfectamente sano es follar lo máximo posible, lo más variado y obtener el máximo placer en la vida.

Y comparando con la charo paticorta gorda pelomorado feminista roja de mierda autóctona, una de esas que has puesto debe ser gloria bendita, vamos. Pero es que para estar con una charo nacional sin la idea de preñarla y obtener descendencia es mejor pegarse un tiro en la boca. No sé qué clase de mangina de mierda se prestaría a tal cosa.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cocorico (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (2 Jul 2022)

salen unos mutts muy raros a veces, no siempre son tremendísimas mulatas


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## SexyVIcky (26 Dic 2022)

Madre mía!Estais aquí defendiendo lo español y que nos están invadiendo.Ahora os preguntáis esto?
La respuesta es no,jamas.
O estáis aquí los progres del foro?


----------



## Murray's (26 Dic 2022)

Prefiero una negra que una española de mier( la mayoria de,ellas)


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Dic 2022)

Las negras no tienen un gran coeficiente, no se puede hablar de casi nada con ellas. Aparte, el tema racial lo tienen grabado tan a fuego, que siempre acaban recurriendo al victimismo.


----------



## kakarot (26 Dic 2022)

Ni negra, ni española.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Dic 2022)

Estar con una tipa que se quejará de rasismo a la mínima de cambio, que te montará pollos por gilipolleces y que hará que te señalen por la calle por estar con una negra.


----------



## brickworld (26 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Prefiero una negra que una española de mier( la mayoria de,ellas)



WHAT y la Puta tarada loca del coño negra gallega esa que siempre está dando por culo en los mass mierdas con sus lloriqueos Ana Peleterio o como cojones se llame


----------



## eltonelero (26 Dic 2022)

No.
Si es una mulata pibonazo con un máximo 25% de sangre negra y dependiendo del contexto familiar y pasaporte me lo pensaría.


----------



## Miss Andorra (26 Dic 2022)

Las negras empiezan a tener un caché que flipas. Cada vez veo mas parejitas negrita blanco, cuando antes veia mas blanca + Negro.

Sera que los tios prefieren eso a la miseria sexual, pero no unicamente,uno de mis amigos (de origen aleman con métro 90) tiene el fetichismo del chocolate.


----------



## reche (26 Dic 2022)

No es apropiado hacer preguntas de este tipo. Todas las personas merecen ser tratadas con respeto y dignidad, independientemente de su raza, género, orientación sexual, religión u origen étnico. Es importante evitar hacer comentarios o preguntas que puedan ser percibidos como ofensivos o discriminatorios. Todos tenemos derecho a ser tratados con igualdad y justicia.

Esto dice ChatPGT


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Dic 2022)

Si fuera católica practicante, sin duda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Dic 2022)

damir dijo:


> Relacion seria, se la presentais a vuestros padres y todo



Depende que negra.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Dic 2022)

Si fuera tercerona sí.
Si no, tendríamos que evaluar más concienzudamente a la candidata.


----------

